# Hi, new member from SC



## Thor-baker (Aug 21, 2018)

Been yrs since I've shot handguns. Daughter has me watching several and its given me the itch again. I'm looking for a matched weight set of semi-auto with out a trigger safety. One in 22lr and the other in 9mm

Thanks


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Welcome. what part of SC. I'm from Hilton Head,


----------



## Thor-baker (Aug 21, 2018)

Charleston area


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard from the state of Virginia. Love South Carolina. Great state. I'm particularly fond of the Lowcountry.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Revolvers don't have trigger safeties - except the guy holding it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click to enlarge.....................................................


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountain top in North Carolina. Long time ago I lived on James Island.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Welcome from Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from Central Florida. I lived in Anderson for around 11 years.

Just curious. What don't you like about a trigger safety? I can totally understand not wanting a magazine disconnect or a grip safety. I can understand not wanting a thumb safety on a striker fired pistol, but I'm curious about trigger safeties. I've never found them to be particularly obtrusive. I never even notice them.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello...


----------

